# Moving from San Diego to LA



## the goat lord (Mar 6, 2011)

So I'm moving back to LA to finish up school and I'm going to be in need of some good cycling friends! Does anyone know of a good club based in the san fernando valley? I'm not necessarily looking for a strict racing club but I would definitely like to do some solid group rides on the weekends. Thanks!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

http://sfvbc.org/


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm a fan of the sfvbc, as well.


----------

